# Me + Horse Auction = BAD LOL!



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Ok, bit of a mini novel here!

As many of you know, I almost ended up with a horse that was far beyond my experience level when I first started looking. It ends up that Stiffler, sadly, is also in need of a more confident rider than what I am. He's timid, I'm timid and we've gotten to the point where we are just totally scaring the crap out of each other. 

Indyhorse and I have been looking on CL, etc for an older horse more suited for my skill level. We live near the Shipshewana Horse Auction so we decided to go and see what was offered up today. Let's just say my paycheck is GONE! LOL

We scoped out the barn and found 4 potential horses. Sadly one of them was sold for slaughter without even coming onto the block. She did have an injury to the right rear leg but we weren't able to assess the extent of it. Honestly, it was probably for the best.

The 2nd one was a beautiful dark bay I think. She appeared to be a Haflinger mix with a nice build and sweet temperment. Not sure on age.

The 3rd one was an instant favorite. She looks a LOT like Claymore and has a sweet temperment to boot! She's 15 hands even and estimated at 18-20ish. Very calm, very good horse!

The last one was a Haflinger cross which is about 12 hands and 11 years old. Had little kids ALL over her!

This is my first auction so I literally was SOOO nervous LOL! Indy made me face up to it and do the bidding myself. The first one that came across was #2. She ended up selling for almost $700! I was thinking oh no, I'm not going to be able to get one!

Then came #3. I wanted to puke LOL. I had NO idea what I was doing! Indy told me that I should go up to $500 on her as she appeared to be well worth it. They started her at $800 and dropped it to $150 before anyone bid on her. Indy nudged me so I raised my number. LOL I could NOT understand exactly what was being said, all I know is I ended up getting her for $470!

We ended up waiting around because we were curious as to what #4 would go for. I am AMAZED at the number of BEAUTIFUL horses I seen sell for $2-300! A drop dead black paint TWH sold for $225! There was also a black TWH that sold for $320! I mean seriously! I have NEVER seen anything like this before!

Anyways, #4 made her way out and Indy told me she'd probably go for a pretty penny as she came in being ridden by a little boy who was holding his sister. Indy and I tossed it around and agreed that we'd see if we could snag her for under $400 as it would be great to have another little pony around for the kids plus I can ride her too!

Same thing happened as with #3. #4 made it down to about $200 before someone bid. So, again, I almost threw up as I raised my number LOL. Again I got confused LOL but thankfully the auctioneer's assistant noticed I was confused as all hell so he would tell me when I had the high bid. We snagged her for $400!

We walked out of the arena and my knees were shaking like mad lol but I had my girls! When I went up to pay, the cashier told me this older gentleman sitting at the bench was #3's owner and wanted to talk with me. The poor guy looked as if he were going to cry. #3's name is Amy (soon to be renamed) and she had been in their family for 12 years. She is 18-20 years old and has been used for trails, grandkids, etc. He just wanted to make sure I took care of her  

Same thing happened with #4's owner. #4's name was Sasha aka Sassy (now dubbed Willow) and similar story as Amy. Both wanted to make sure their babies went to a good home!

We got the girls back to Indy's house and Indy hopped on to test them out. Willow is just as her name had implied! Sassy as could be LOL but a decent ride. She doesn't back up but that's something that can be worked on. Her feet need some serious TLC and we are questioning if she's pregnant (Indy will be posting pics, etc in the Breeding Forum). Even if she is pregnant, she needs to go on a diet as she's a chubby little thing!

Indy hopped on Amy next. Again, her feet are in terrible shape but this girl is MY DREAM HORSE! She neck reins like a charm and is as calm as can be! As with Willow, she too doesn't back up but we can work on that. I have been riding Indy's Freyja to work on my confidence issues as she is a total deadhead and Amy appears to be very similar in nature. This girl is truly worth EVERY penny I paid and then some! She's dealing with some tender feet right now so we will be working on that so we can start getting some riding in. 

Overall, this was a VERY unique experience and I can tell you from this point forward I will most likely only ever buy horses from auction. Yes, it can be hit or miss at an auction but you can't beat the prices! They had horses going for $10!! That's right! $10! We met some really helpful, unique individuals today as well  And I also learned that it is **** near impossible to walk away with just one horse at an auction! ****!

If you made it thru this, cookies to you! Now who wants to help rename Amy?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh you lucky girl! They are both beautiful! Love Amy! To keep it sounding the same...why not Rain? They you can call her rainy for a while and it will sound similar. She is gorgeous! She looks like Claymores smaller twin sister! Maybe call her Sissy! LOL

The haffie is soooo cute! Though she is fat...it looks as if shes had some decent nutrtion. Shes shiney! I wouldn't be suprised if she was bred. Both have good conformation and are just dolls!

You are so lucky!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Aww thank you! And I actually REALLY like Rain!

They told us Willow had a "false pregnancy" because a stablemate had just had a foal recently but from what Indy said, her bag shouldn't be that full and her hind is a bit loose. We will certainly find out!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh and with the rain thing...shes got raindrop spots on her! It might just fit! LOL

Looks like your haffie might be a bit more than preggers! If she is infact pregnant...looks like she was probably fat before she got that way! Pregnancy should make her rounder...not give her a big fat neck crest! Glad you got these girls...these two are too nice to be on their way to mexico.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Ah I think these girls would have ended up worked to death on Amish farms honestly. 

I agree about her neck. Indy and I were looking her over and that's part of what has made it a big harder for us to tell is because you can tell she's been overweight for awhile so we can't tell if she just really is THAT fat or if it could potentially be baby belly. We also initially had the same concern with Amy but I think we've kind've dismissed that one now.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Oh haha... Forgot to mention that we picked up a measuring stick today too and measured everyone!

Claymore - 16.3
Freyja - 15.1ish
Finn - 15.3
Fiona - 13.1
Misty - 11
Stiffler - 14.3
Amy - 15
Willow - 12


----------



## MeganAndPastick (Aug 9, 2010)

Willow is to die for!!!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

=) Thank you!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Hahaha they are some nice girls. There were some surprisingly nice horses at the sale today. Shipshewana can always be hit or miss. There were sure a lot of loose pen horses (kill pens).

Highest selling horse at the sale today was a GORGEOUS 7 year old mare, half Standardbred half Suffolk Punch. She was glorious, and even SHE sold only for $1550. As Amarea stated, we sat and watched a very cute but horribly skinny little leopard spot POA go for 10 bucks. There was a red roan/sabino mare there that would be mine right now if I had been in the market for a horse myself. At the low low prices, the urge was hard to resist.

Both Willow and Amy are great little mares. I do want to mention they were also on the high end of what was selling at the auction - few horses went much higher than these two girls. We had some bidding wars going on lol. I think Amarea was on the verge of a heart attack!

Both girls have some foot issues. Willow is overgrown and chipped, but moves sound on her feet. Amy shows signs of a previous founder episode, but moves sound if a little sensitive on rough ground. Get them both under some decent hoof care, and get some major weight off Willow in particular, and they should come along nicely. I just want to state again, I told Amarea several times but Amy is a heck of a good little mare. Nice, willing mover, lovely neck rein, very calm, easy, and responsive, stable. She will make Amarea the perfect horse. Willow has the to-be-expected pony sass but with also seems willing and very workable. I'm certain Willow is crossed - likely welsh or something along those lines, since haffies don't come in silver bay and she's on the short side for a haffy. Amy was probably papered at one time, good old stock Appy. 

I'll post a link to the pictures of Willow on the breeding forum when I get the thread up.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Hehe I think you are right about the heart attack LOL! My blood pressure was SKY HIGH!

And yes, there were only 3 or 4 other horses who sold for more than my girls did. Indy sure knows how to pick the good ones!

Thanks again Indy  Couldn't have done it without ya!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Here's Willow's ??pregnant?? thread:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/auction-mare-picked-up-today-pregnant-62858/#post725544


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I think freckles seems like a good name


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

I won't even go to the auction around here as I want to take all the little elderly horses home. They never go for over 50 either. It's extremely tempting so I've banned myself.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Thanks Corino! I'm going to go with Rain! It just seems very suiting for her!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL finds! i am loving them! and so fat lol at our auctions you never find overweight horses, but you can find anything from fit to extremely underweight and you wonder how it's even standing sometimes. and yes we usually always go to auctions to find our horses and talk to the owners and stuff and you would never believe how many are there that cry when they let their babies go. i found a great apha yr old filly there that had proffessionaly training for only 450$'s and then you get all the little under 1 yr old colts and fillies that sale for 5-25 bucks a piece and some are even registered! but oh well. as for preggers... i'm not sure i know this extremely FAT horse that has a neck as wide as 2 of my torso's and she looks like she is pregnant with quads but she is definitely just all fat. i'll try to get some pictures of her one day when we go over to the pasture. good look with the beautiful girls and i hope to see more pictures soon!


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Omg you're SOOOOO lucky! =) They look/sound gorgeous!


----------



## AngelEquestrian (Jul 15, 2010)

Phwoaa. I want Willow o_o
If she was bigger I'd say she looked a lot like a Comtois or Comtois x
Same sort of build and colour
(Ref: Comtois)









Stunning ponies though, good luck with them


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

woah! that is an awesome resemblance! in color and build lol


----------



## AngelEquestrian (Jul 15, 2010)

hehe, my favourite breed (I WILL own one next year I swear) when I saw the OP's pony I was like "O_O COMTWAHHH!"


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

OMG that looks JUST like her! Clear down to the silver bay coloring! She even has feathers but someone cut them off!

She earned a new nickname today! McNugget! She is so round and portly that when you trot, you don't bounce, you ride the wave of her fat rolls and jiggle from side to side ****! We were DYING laughing as Indy and I were both taking turns riding her. She is really short but because of how wide she is, mounting from the ground was a challenge! It was a great day tho!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Ahhh sounds like riding my friends horse Rosie! She feels like riding a flipped over canoe. Not really uncomfortable...just um...Wonky.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Wonky Willow McNugget! ****!!!! I was also calling her Porkchop LOL


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Awwww...I call my daughter PorkChop! She answers to "mummys lil PorkChop" Love it! So glad to hear that they are doing well...whats the verdict on whether she is in foal or not?


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

You have got some B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L horses there. 

I am awaiting my first trip to a horse auction. (I won't take more than $50 with me because I KNOW it will be gone before the end of the night.) I won't be buying a horse, but I garuntee I will find a pair of boots or hat box that I must have!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Indy thinks she is in heat right now but we are concerned about her being bagged up as she said she's never seen a mare bag up like that without actually being expecting. We are going to have the vet out soon for checks on both of the girls to make sure all is well!

Thanks Knack! The more time I spend with Rain, the more I absolutely love her! She is a true dream to ride! Indy's 6yr old son rode him ALONE with no issues at all! I really lucked out with her! Porkchop needs some work as she's a bit on the sassy side but she will be a great ride with a bit of work!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

So jealous! I wish I could find a horse like that! When I wanted to let my son ride...I couldn't because i dont know one person whos horse DOESNT have issues! If I found one like your Rain...sheesh...I probably would be dangerous with the confidence that would give me!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I love it when animals are named of another animal. Like your horse being named porkchop. I knew a dog named kitty. Loved it!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

;-)AHH, I thought AMY was a beautiful name


cute horses!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Knack, her name isn't really Porkchop LOL... I just call her that because she is SOOO insanely FAT!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Amarea said:


> Knack, her name isn't really Porkchop LOL... I just call her that because she is SOOO insanely FAT!


oops 

But I still love porkchop!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Haha, well, my son DOES know his way around a horse, he's had me as a mom after all lol. I do wish I had taken a picture though because it was cute seeing little him trotting around on a horse her size. But Rain really IS _that_ good. After her trim last night, we had her riding sound even across the gravel at a trot in easyboots today, so getting her feet in shape should be a piece of cake. I've told Amarea since the minute we got her home she's got a horse worth her weight in gold there. These aren't great quality but I did manage to snag a few more pictures early this morning. Willow found the cockleburrs lol but you can really see in the last picture how wide she is!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Willow is not fat, she is big boned. Yea. That is it. Big boned. :wink:

Great finds.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

That's the same excuse I use for myself AB! Big boned! 

Porkchop's give away is when you ride her and the fat just rolls LOL! I would compare it to riding a jello mold with the way that her fat moves LOL!!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Amarea, she was just not using all her muscles for you...that was what was rolling. Yea, that is it. Muscles on big bones.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I love love LOVE Willow! What an adorable pony you picked up a great deal there. If she is just big boned then she has a few extra sets in there somewhere.... Like a whole other set of vertebrae in her neck that's holding that crest up...!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

If you cut the crest off of her neck...she actually doesn't look that bad! Those crests are terrible to get rid of though! I don't think Ill every completely get rid of Rosies. 

Give both girls a big hug...I adore them! Something about Rain reminds me of my first horse which is a GREAT thing. He was a sorrel QH though..no spots! Maybe its the look in her eye. He was my best friend and companion...something just makes me think 'gosh...shes just like King"


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Aww shucks guys! Thanks for the compliments! 

You know Corino, that's what I thought about her was "wow... she reminds me of Claymore!" That was a HUGE drawing point for me to her. She just had a very gentle nature even in the hectic crazy pens at the auction. Claymore really is a gentle giant (as long as you're not Monty!) and I love that about him. 

I actually LOVE how different the girls are! I love Rain's calm, gentle nature and Porkchop's sassy attitude but only because she's close enough to the ground that I won't be seriously hurt (knock on wood LOL) if she gets a bigger burr up her bum than what she did yesterday


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

She was hilarious yesterday!! It is really funny, guys, to see a pony that fat buck....****


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

****! We have to get video of her trot!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Are you going to come ride her today? I'll get it then if you are - let me know on the days you can't come ride her and I will ride her myself. I meant what I said yesterday - she seriously needs ridden at least 1/2 hour EVERY DAY for the forseeable future to get some of that weight off and get a bit of an attitude check lol!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I have to check with the warden but I might be able to  Also depends on if I can swing my fat butt up there too LOL. Let's just say I now understand why cowboys walk the way they do!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Congrats on your new additions! They are darling and what finds!! Hope you will be posting lots of updates, pictures and videos.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

idk but i am liking the fat rolls on willow they make her look.. robust! and i love cresty necks although they arn't healthy i adore the look lol and i am loving rain's color just like claymore's!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Stupid question, but until I go and google it, what causes a cresty neck in horses. I guess I always associated that with stallions, and not a problem in horses in general?

Nvm...found it.

http://www.hopeforsoundness.com/education/articles/additional/metabolicissues-stiller.html

(for those other than me that were wondering, but didn't ask.)


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

From what I've been told, it's fat deposits. With her I could totally believe it!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Congrats on the new horses! 

I didn't realize there were other people on here that lived near enough to go to the Shipshewana auction. I go there all the time! lol


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Yep! Indy and I are both about an hour away! It was my first trip there!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

I am in love with Willow! Amy is really cute too. Very cute horses you got there.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

We are about an hour away from Shipsy too. Though I like the Topeka auction site setup alot better, Shipsy has lower prices.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Whitetrashwarmblood - where are you at? We are in Noble county, Albion/Wolf Lake area. Amarea and I met through an ad on CL looking for boarding - then figured out afterwards we knew each other already from on here at HF lol


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Indyhorse said:


> Whitetrashwarmblood - where are you at? We are in Noble county, Albion/Wolf Lake area. Amarea and I met through an ad on CL looking for boarding - then figured out afterwards we knew each other already from on here at HF lol


I live on the edge of LaPorte, basically down the road is Michigan City. I work and board my mare in Michiana Shores. 

I'm going to be at the auction the day after Thanksgiving, unfortunately the owner of the stables has a horse she doesn't want for her trail riding business. If you know anyone who wants a 15hh pintabian mare, let me know! I'd rather her go to a good home through a private sale than chance it through the auction.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

GreyRay said:


> We are about an hour away from Shipsy too. Though I like the Topeka auction site setup alot better, Shipsy has lower prices.


I've only been to Topeka once, but I agree. The place is a lot nicer.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

**** don't tempt us!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

NO MORE HORSES AMAREA!!!! :evil: heehee


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

****! I know! I think we've proven that neither one of us has much self control and we're both enablers so we're just screwed LOL


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I think if we get any more animals we'd cross that delicate line between animal lovers and animal hoarders lol. We are at our limit!!! There is enough cats here to already classify us as the crazy old cat ladies lol

Trust me I do have SOME self control - otherwise that red sabino mare and that poor 10 dollar pony would be sitting in my pasture right now! You notice _*I *_didn't bring anything home from that auction!!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

**** only because we weren't sure how we were going to get 2 horses home much less 3+! But now that we have that taken care of... Well... LOL!!!!

And trust me... That little POA was a struggle for even ME! Willow's old owner is the one that bought him!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah, I know, she also bought the black mare Bobby was selling and 3 others that I saw. She was also selling about 3 other horses - classic horse trader. :lol: Hopefully she will be able to help out that poor little spotty skeleton.

We are NOT going to another auction, you are not allowed!! haha. At least, not unless you buy the cornfield next door! lol


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

**** this trailer just tapped me the rest of the way out for at least a year or 2!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Ahh, but it's such a killer deal. Ask around on here, post a picture of it on the horse trailer forum, you'll see - it really is a steal, Bobby is giving you a fantastic deal. Very nice trailer for the money, and now we can hit those trails all the time! And being set back for a few years might be a good thing for the both of us lol!!! Unless someone comes up with another Arctic Fox at the market next year.....lol


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

LOL I know it's a great deal  My bank jumped all over it! I can't wait to hit York!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Me either! Wait til you see the place, they put a bunch of new trails in this year too. I wonder if they will have a live band labor day weekend? They did last year! It was a great time!


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213 (Aug 28, 2010)

Lol I know where you are comming from last year I went to my first auction alone and left with a bred mare, exept at this auction there was about 200 ppl. I thought I was gonna die! You did get some beautiful girls thou!! Good luck with them :5
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

we went to the horse auction on friday. and there was a little paso fino mare that was bred to a jack that went for 210$ that we about come home with. and there was a few other horses that went for around 100-200$'s and there was a little 5 month saddlebred filly that went for 50$ that we almost got as well. it's always SO tempting to bring more home.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm stealing Willow...just to let you know. I know how bad Indy needs a lesson horse or I'd steal Rain as well but since I have a lesson horse or two I guess I can let this one go =P. 

P.S-You're trail riding in York? As in York, Pa or York, Indiana? Cuz if it's York, Pa I'm so there!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

HAHA! You can have her for a bit Nittany as long as you bring her back without her trailer park attitude LOL! Indy's friend has started to call her Roseanne ****!

I rode her last night for over an hour. She will give you a TON of crap including bucks for the first 10 minutes or so but then she's great with a few exceptions. 1 - if someone gets too close. She postures and I'm certain she would kick if I didn't kick the bejesus out of her first.
2 - she is IMPATIENT. If you make her stop for more than 10 seconds, she tries to take off anyways or will paw or just otherwise be a donkey LOL
3 - When trotting at a good clip, she will intentionally go sideways because she knows with her fattiness, her body will go one way but her fat rolls (and rider included) will go the other way.
4 - She HATES to be left behind. I stopped her and made her wait for the others toward the end of the ride and the little butt tried to grab the bit and go.

Rain is just - PURE COMPLETE AWESOMENESS! I am soooo serious! Nat rode her English last night and Rain carried herself completely different than what she does in Western! I TRULY lucked out with this girl! She is worth 10x what I paid! I <3 her! I will post more pics soon!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

<--So jealous of Rain! 

From everything I have heard about Haffies...her testing and being 'bratty' its kind of a breed charactaristic. Our Teddy-Bear is a royal pain. When he doesnt want to turn...he wont. To all of you who are on the boat of 'make him turn' come on out! Teddy LOVES fresh meat. He is a sweet pony and will do most anything you ask of him but once he is set on NOT doing something...your up a creek. Hes totally bombproof and super adorable...just a sh*t. Mouthy, lippy, and pushy to boot. Sounds like, if Willow would be interested, she has a life-mate here! 

I would love to see Rain being ridden english. I betcha she is like my first horse...if you know how to ask...she knows how to do it.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

That is what Rain appears to be. EVERYTHING Indy has asked of her, including a canter last night!!, she has happily obliged. Indy's 6yr old son hopped on her and rode her by himself as well. I've also added a second "flashproof" horse to my crew! Indy's neighbor did the SAME thing that I did and hooked her shirt around the saddle horn while dismounting! Rider came down, shirt stayed up! And Rain politely turned her head as if to say "Do Do Dooo... Not paying attention to you!" LOL!!!

I have yet to find a fault with Rain. She loads well, stands well for Indy when being trimmed (for the most part), stands for being bathed, doesn't spook, trots with just a simple kissing noise, open her mouth for the bit instead of fighting it, stands quietly while mounting and tacking, etc etc etc. You get my point! I truly LOVE this horse!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Willow looks just like my mare! She's beautiful!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Once I am back in the market for another horse...I wont stop til I find one like that. I've had a streak of 10 'project' horses that all turned out well...but in the end...I still miss my first horse. I know there is another one out there (I think there might be one on craigslist right now...im just broke! LOL) I will find that horse when I have money! What I wouldnt give to go out on a trail ride and not have to constantly worry!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I think you should call and maybe set up a payment arrangement on him if they'll let you *wink wink* He sounds awesome (I've read your other posts)!

I have to add this pic of Rain when we first brought her home. We put them in the back yard when we first brought them home so we could spend time with them and ride them in a smaller enclosed area. One of the kittens walked up and looked at her and she just froze! Hence my captions LOL!!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Yah the owner wants them to go to good homes but yet the horses feet are neglected. I heard you need to be careful with auction horses. A friend of a friends got a horse from a auction and the horse seemed fine and they bought her and she had a serious injury and know she is just a pasture pet.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

ladybugsgirl said:


> Yah the owner wants them to go to good homes but yet the horses feet are neglected. I heard you need to be careful with auction horses. A friend of a friends got a horse from a auction and the horse seemed fine and they bought her and she had a serious injury and know she is just a pasture pet.


Thank you for your concern. Rain, Willow and their feet are now fine. I'm glad that you aren't an older retired individual with limited means. Be thankful he did the right thing by Rain. And I will add that GOOD farriers are difficult to find in our area whereas the jack-of-all-trade farriers are a dime a dozen and not worth their weight in horse poo.

I'm well aware of the potential issues with auction horses which is why I took Indy with me as she is VERY knowledgeable in this aspect. I'm sorry ladybug, but your post has rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Everyone knows that auctions can be bad places. I think of it as 'bad things happen to good people so therefore bad things happen to good horses'. 

Oh and the upfront money isnt the problem with this guy. The girl told me today that she would be willing to practically give him to me along with his saddle and all of his tack. Its the monthly board that would kill me. The cheapest board around is at my friends farm and its $175/month. I work too much at my real job to work off any board. Ill just have to wait *sigh* I just want to scream "BUT MOOOOMMMMM" lol


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

That sucks corino. Where are you in PA? I hope you find something like what you want soon!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Im in Southwest PA near pittsburgh. I agree that it totally sucks. Eventually my little family will have a few acres and a house (we are looking!) then I wont have to worry so much about the upfront $175+ a month. That sure will make things better!

Are you in State College? My hubby drags me there twice a year for football games! LOL


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes I'm in State College. I hope you get a farmette soon! I'm renting about 10 acres and managing it myself with my horses and training clients' horses but no real boarders and I love it! So much better than boarding even though I have less amenities. Who needs a ring or an indoor? haha. I have a field and trails and the best care I can possibly give my guys. Plus it's cheaper =P


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Very true! The place I board now has a round pen and a ring...but they are far from fancy. I would trade them both for decent trails.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I love how Willow seems to be giving the camera the evil eye on the first page.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

**** Tempest! That's her all around attitude!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

So glad to hear that Rain is working out so well. She was just what you needed!!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Thanks AB! She really is!

I talked with her former owner again last night and found out some VERY interesting things!

1 - They bought her 12 years ago from a trail riding camp where she had been for several years and was being used for hour long guided tours.
2 - She's been shown both English and Western in 4H.
3 - She was handed down by a set of brothers and sisters over the years. Whomever had a child who was old enough to ride was the one that got her. She made her rounds with the family for 12 years. 
4 - She has been under regular farrier care although it was what a feared. A jack-of-all-trades one. Prior to this gentleman getting her, she had a near founder episode hence the band on her foot. Her owner was having her feet trimmed only every 8-10 weeks as she was becoming lame after each trim. His other horses weren't doing that so he just thought she had sensitive feet. At least we are getting her squared away now!
5 - In the 12 years they owned her, she never kicked, bucked, reared, etc. Said she was the perfect horse. 

I will be sending him photos and he's asked to bring his wife to visit her some time as they are both still attached to her. I'm still just so lucky to have found her!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Rain's prior owner was the real deal. I'm pretty adept at summing up people at an auction, and generally pretty good at weeding out the liars (which Willow's previous owner almost certainly was)

Been to a lot of auctions over the years. You can find little gold nuggets like Rain, but they are few and far between. But if you can work through some expected issues, you can generally pick up a decent trail horse at auction - as long as you know what to look for and what to avoid!

Willow, with all her stereotypical pony sass, is still no real problem, nothing some hours on her back wont fix.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

HAHA, hate to say it, but I am loving the sass and am not afraid to ride her thru it! Yet get me on a dead calm horse like Rain and I tense up. Maybe I'm supposed to just ride midgets the rest of my life ****!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm definitely wanting more pictures here!! let's see more of these gorgeous girls please! xD rain sounds like a dream! and willow.. well she sounds like a typical sassy pony lol


----------



## africanstardust (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh my word, they are absolutely adorable! Congrats on these amazing finds! Haha you can see all their personality on the photos


----------

